# Home monitor/Camera and VR



## digigeek (Aug 12, 2015)

I checked some indiegogo campaigns that had pretty interesting products. Here are some:

*www.indiegogo.com/projects/helmet-your-eye-your-playmate-and-your-friend#/story
*www.indiegogo.com/projects/wildeyes-capturing-nature-in-360-degrees#/story

The first one is called Helmet it's a home monitor/camera and it has a laser for pets to chase after it's pretty cool actually. There's also some sort of a media gallery Instagram kind of thing that comes in the free iFamCare app. It has alerts, air sensor, mobily controlled from your phone and all the other good stuff.

The second one is a more simple product (looks like it) A very cool product that lets you experience places around the world in virtual reality, which I believe there's a huge gap up there for that market and invention to improve, but this product looks pretty awesome!

I think Helmet will definitely do great, especially with pet owners and parents of young kids.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,
digigeek


----------

